# estro strike?????



## will (Jan 26, 2014)

Has anyone ran this on cycle and how did it do?


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 26, 2014)

Never heard of it.  You should do a new member introduction.  Welcome to the site.


----------



## will (Jan 26, 2014)

Been here before but forgot my sign in and password. been a while. Im sure u could find a picture of my jacked up knee on here somewhere lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 26, 2014)

are u shooting estrogen lol??


----------



## will (Jan 26, 2014)

haha, running test e and decca and was gonna try this out as an estro blocker.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 26, 2014)

will said:


> haha, running test e and decca and was gonna try this out as an estro blocker.



alot of fakes out there..try to find a pharma grade product for AIs and caber


----------



## will (Jan 26, 2014)

thats exactly why I was seeing if anyone has used it. Ive used erase before and it worked well. Keep my clomid to run during pct


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jan 26, 2014)

From my experience, these herbal/pro hormone AI's that you can buy in the store don't do shit for your estrogen levels.
Just don't even waste your money on them!

  NOTHING beats exemestane for reducing e2, reversing gyno, and keeping your lipids good.


----------



## will (Jan 26, 2014)

Only reason I even considered it is because of the success I've had with erase. A buddy of mine turned me on to it and he's been running so long that I'm surprised he's not dead yet. He's started talking about this estro strike like crazy here lately and I dont like jumping into anything without researching it. So far the only people I know of that have even tried it are not running gear but ph. Just wondered if anyone in our world has tried it.


----------

